
Richard Branson says Virgin Galactic will take astronauts to space by Christmas - anigbrowl
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/11/30/tech/richard-branson-virgin-galactic-first-flight-to-space/index.html
======
mimixco
Christmas of what year? They're not going to space, anyway. Low earth orbit is
the best that can be hoped for.

------
pgnas
Good one. I won't hold my breath for this one.

------
jkaljundi
OT: gotta love the index.html URL ;)

